# Not all CPU cores detected intermittently.

## notageek

Hello,

I'm having trouble with kernel configuration. I'm running 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 SMP , and having trouble booting processors. I get this in the log. 

```
APIC calibration not consistent with PM-Timer: 134ms instead of 100ms

APIC delta adjusted to PM-Timer: 1255671 (1683325)

Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

Not responding.

Booting processor 2 APIC 0x2 ip 0x6000

Not responding.

Booting processor 3 APIC 0x3 ip 0x6000

Not responding.

Brought up 1 CPUs
```

```
 grep -i smp /boot/config-$(uname -r)

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_MAXSMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

```

```

grep -i apic /boot/config-$(uname -r)

CONFIG_X86_X2APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

```

Any help or pointer will be greatly appreciated.

----------

## DaggyStyle

and your cpu is...

----------

## notageek

Sorry, forgot that bit. It is AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 925 Processor, on a Gigabyte motherboard with 785G/SB710 chipsets.

I'd like to add that running the kernel with noapic argument bypasses the issue.

----------

## DaggyStyle

maybe it is old kernel issue, consider updating kernel, I might be wrong thought...

----------

## notageek

Changed the title of the thread, noapic doesn't work at cold-boot. The CPU cores are detected on reboot.

----------

## notageek

I'm running 2.6.32-zen6, compiled with kernel debug messages. I got this:

```
Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost CPU0: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 925 Processor stepping 02

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost Not responding.

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost ------------[ cut here ]------------

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost WARNING: at arch/x86/kernel/smp.c:117 native_smp_send_reschedule+0x2c/0x60()

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost Hardware name: GA-MA785GM-US2H

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost Modules linked in:

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost Pid: 5, comm: ksoftirqd/1 Not tainted 2.6.32-zen6-1 #1

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost Call Trace:

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff81026f32>] ? native_smp_send_reschedule+0x2c/0x60

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff8104c885>] warn_slowpath_common+0x7c/0xa9

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff8104c8c6>] warn_slowpath_null+0x14/0x16

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff81026f32>] native_smp_send_reschedule+0x2c/0x60

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff8103e247>] resched_task+0x60/0x64

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff81045140>] resched_best_idle+0x160/0x172

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff81045198>] try_preempt+0x46/0x14e

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff811f73b5>] ? __next_cpu+0x19/0x28

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff81045256>] ? try_preempt+0x104/0x14e

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff81018b1a>] ? native_sched_clock+0x32/0x6b

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff81018b5c>] ? sched_clock+0x9/0xd

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff8107085d>] ? sched_clock_local+0x1c/0x80

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff81044f9d>] ? enqueue_task+0x95/0xc8

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff81049244>] try_to_wake_up+0xb1/0x108

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff810492ad>] default_wake_function+0x12/0x14

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff8103e669>] __wake_up_common+0x43/0x69

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff81053a29>] ? ksoftirqd+0x0/0xf5

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff81044885>] complete+0x3d/0x51

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff8104a31a>] mm_release+0x99/0x10c

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff8104ed68>] exit_mm+0x26/0x129

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff81399a79>] ? _spin_lock_irq+0x15/0x19

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff81053a29>] ? ksoftirqd+0x0/0xf5

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff81050929>] do_exit+0x1f0/0x698

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff81053a29>] ? ksoftirqd+0x0/0xf5

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff8106ba33>] kthread_stop+0x0/0xb8

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff81012daa>] child_rip+0xa/0x20

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff8106b9a9>] ? kthread+0x0/0x8a

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost [<ffffffff81012da0>] ? child_rip+0x0/0x20

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost ---[ end trace a7919e7f17c0a725 ]---

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost Booting processor 2 APIC 0x2 ip 0x6000

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost Not responding.

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost Booting processor 3 APIC 0x3 ip 0x6000

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost Not responding.

Mar  4 07:14:57 localhost Brought up 1 CPUs

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

try to see if you can reproduce this crash with vanilla sources

----------

## Ant P.

It might be worth trying a BIOS update on it, and/or clearing the CMOS.

I've had the same problem on mine a few times but it usually went away after rebooting so I never bothered looking for a permanent fix.

----------

## notageek

Yeah, no Windows here. I'll have to see how I could use q-flash.

It is worth mentioning that Fedora 11 doesn't exhibit this behaviour. I was about to vimdiff dmesg logs, until I find vimdiff is missing from Fedora.

Edit: @Ant_P, BIOS update did cross my mind. I think I'll have to do a BIOS update once everything else fails.

----------

## notageek

I find this interesting bit in the 2.6.32-zen6 kernel.

```
Fast TSC calibration failed

TSC: Unable to calibrate against PIT

TSC: using HPET reference calibration

Detected 2812.643 MHz processor.

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5625.27 BogoMIPS (lpj=28126390)
```

----------

